# my friend the security gaurd



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 2, 2009)

So my buddy frank got a job as a security gaurd me and a bunch of my friends all gave him shit for it every now and then. So one night while frank was at work me and 3 other friends were gettin drunk and had the bright idea to go mess with him. So we park about half a mile away from where he was stationed(a shut down gas station) and saw him just driving around in the parking lot. Behind the building, there was a huge trench and grass that was about 3 feet tall. So wee jumped into the trench hidden by the grass and proceeded to walk to the gas station. when we got right behind it, as he was going around the building, I jumped out and put a huge pole where he usually parks when he came back around he noticed it and got out and looked around and did another round. I jumped on top of the building and started throwing torn pieces of roof in front of his car and he got out again as I was climbing down one side he was climbing up the other. So I run back to the trench and call his cell, blocked. I start saying shit like Im watching you right now I can see what youre doing. He started screaming who the hell is this what do you want. and I giggled and hung up. we messed with him some more and then a sheriff pulls up, he had called them. so we all booked it behind the grass back to the car until the trench ran out then I hid under a pile of brush and the others went and hid in a shack that was about 20 feet away from me. The cop found the trench and started walking twoards me and stopped right in front of my face my heart was pounding so hard and I could smell the leather on his new boots he was so close. he ran his flash light right over my head a few times, but i had a black hoodie on and I could hear frank in tears saying I dont know what to do, can you stay here with me for the rest of my shift, I almost started laughing. when they left i walked back to the shack ad my buddy said that he could see the light run across my face and thought I was gonna get caught. frank called the next day and told us about it but he said that the kids came out and he whipped their asses he had a cut on his hand from slipping on the roof, but he said one of them pulled a knife..haha good ol captain morgan. tequila makes your clothes fall off, but rum makes you do stupid shit.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 5, 2009)

Your buddy Frank, turns out he's a _liar_!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 5, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> Your buddy Frank, turns out he's a _liar_!



ha yeah, we never confronted him about it figured it would be better as an inside joke to this day he sticks with his story haha


----------



## Nym (Mar 5, 2009)

haha
thats pretty fucked up but funny
ive had similar shit happen to me but i dont think i ever called the cops i was so scared.
haha oh well it happens
i like his cover up though.


----------

